# People with welders--



## SunnyTimes (Aug 15, 2008)

What kind of fire safety system do you have in your garage where you weld?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

Dry chemical extinguisher bungie-corded to the side of the welder.
15# CO2 extinguisher on garage wall.

--Bushytails


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

What is in that dry chemical extinguisher?


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a CO2 in the corner of the basement by the door and a few ABC extinguishers around including one on the welding cart.


----------



## primaveria (Sep 9, 2008)

I keep a 10 lb ABC next to where ever I am welding / grinding, I also have two 15 lbs mounted on the walls.  However the most important fire prevention is a clean work area free of flammables such as sawdust, rags and paper. I keep all chemicals in a steel cabinet on the other side of the garage when I weld, for cleaning before welding I have a 3oz bottle of acetone.  I mostly MIG and TIG so I am not too worried about sparks getting too far. I am more concerned with grinding, that throws sparks everywhere.


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2008)

How about a bucket of water to drop flaming objects into...


----------



## athos76 (Sep 14, 2008)

When I had my welder, I had 2 dry chem, one CO2 and a bucket of water.  Then my friend used the welder one night, and I was left with 1 dry chem, 1 CO2 and no bucket of water.  Thanks to him arcing the rod into the fire extinguisher and the valve rupturing, spewing dry chem all over the place, then he stumble backwards and tripped over the bucket which spilled all over and then he fell. 
   Needless to say...he's no longer allowed to use anything until he finishes cleaning it up.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

hehe 

The worst fire-related welding incident I've had to deal with was when a friend was using a torch in someone's back yard parking lot, we found out the ground was built up using ground newspaper.  When a spark landed on it, you got just a little black dot, and thought everything was ok.  Then 5 minutes later you noticed each black dot was 1/4" across.  then 5 minutes later they were 1/2" across.  then 5 minutes later they were 1" across.  then 2"....  meanwhile they were smoldering down a foot into the ground.  Ended up digging them up and letting them burn out on some gravel, as there was no way to put them out once they were past the squash-with-foot size...

--Bushytails


----------



## cnyeco1 (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought a couple of welding curtains from horrible freight for $20.00 bucks each, on sale, (they work great for holding in slag and throw off). I also keep two class 3 (ABC) fire extinguisers in the garage. 

The most important rule of common sense is to know what you are welding and where you are in proximity of flamables and dry material. Also don't weld anywhere near things you don't want ruined or burnt. I have messed up many nice tools and one of my tool boxes with spark marks down the side.

But I weld alot and used to do it for a living, so I've made most of the mistakes...

Cam.


----------

